# أفضل مشروع في فسم هندسة الإتصالات



## QC engineer (15 أغسطس 2007)

أفضل مشروع تخرج في فسم هندسة الإتصالات جامعة الإسكندرية قم بالتسجيل و شاهد علي هذا الرابط

http://www.engineermap.com/index.php?option=com_mtree&task=viewlink&link_id=3110&Itemid=29


----------



## محمدالديب (19 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## محمدالديب (19 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## m_raddad2009 (7 مايو 2009)

الرابط مو شغال حبيبي
تحياتي 
الرجاء رفعه مرة اخرى


----------



## infractor hawk (7 مايو 2009)

جاري التحميل و الاطلاع 
شكرا .....


----------



## infractor hawk (7 مايو 2009)

اخي العزيز ارجو التاكد من الرابط 
الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## husein (10 مايو 2009)

اريد مشروع عن ارسال واستقبال الصوت بواسطة الالياف البصريه


----------



## aya.montadar (11 مايو 2009)

الرابط لا يعمل 
ارجو معاينة المشكلة


----------



## بسمه العراقيه (11 مايو 2009)

عفوا لكن الرابط غيييييييير فعال


----------



## باركر (1 سبتمبر 2009)

الموقع لايفتح معايا ارجو المساعده


----------



## مصطفى أفكار (2 سبتمبر 2009)

*الرابط مش شغال حبيبي
جزاك الله خيرا*
*الرجاء رفعه مرة اخرى*​


----------



## محمد فت (16 يوليو 2010)

اريد مشروع تخرج لعمل هاتف فى ساعة يد


----------



## emad ramadan sayed (5 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا على التعاون الجميل


----------



## emad ramadan sayed (5 ديسمبر 2010)

الرابط لايعمل ارجو المساعدة


----------



## nourhan mohammed (13 ديسمبر 2010)

*الراااااااااااااااااااااابط لاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يعمل*
ارجو اعاده رفع الموقه حتى يتسنى لنا مشاهدته


----------



## محمد(طالب هندسة) (9 فبراير 2011)

الرابط غير فعال


----------



## ahmed2samir (31 مايو 2011)

شكرا علي المجهود لكن الرابط غير فعال 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Rose alhuson (7 يونيو 2011)

عفواً الرابط غير فعال أرجو المساعدة


----------



## يونس عمر (7 يوليو 2011)

مشكور لكن الرابط ما شغال


----------



## williamad (10 يوليو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## إسلامي نور (10 يوليو 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## حنانh.o (11 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن تقترحوا عليا مشروع تخرج بليز انا قسم اتصالات 
بليز الرد بسرعة


----------



## م/فرج سالم (17 يوليو 2011)

الرابط مش شغال حبيبى


----------



## م/فرج سالم (17 يوليو 2011)

وعليكم السلام
محتاجة مشروع اتصالات ولا الكترونيات
لو الكترونيات ممكن اقترح ....
وشكرا


----------



## العدناني1 (19 يوليو 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## حنانh.o (6 أغسطس 2011)

نشكرك على جهودك لكن اللينك غير فعال نرجو اعادة كتابتة للاطلاع على المشروع وجزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## حنانh.o (6 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا على اهتمامك 
اريد مشروع الكترونيات.....وجزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## ibrahim aj (4 يونيو 2012)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## ibrahim aj (4 يونيو 2012)

الرابط مو شغال


----------

